# Gli auguri che ci siamo scambiati...



## Justelah

Salve, ho qualche dubbio circa la costruzione di questa frase, in particolare su come tradurre l'espressione "che ci siamo scambiati"...
La frase è la seguente:
"Gli auguri *che ci siamo scambiati* il giorno di Pasqua hanno senso solo se..."​
Il mio tentativo di traduzione:"Les vœux *qu’on s'a échangés* le jour de Pâques n'ont de sens que si..."​
Potete confermarmi se è corretta o meno..?
Grazie a tutti fin da ora!


----------



## matoupaschat

"Les voeux que nous sommes échangés le jour de Pâques n'ont de sens que si..." o "..qu'on s'est échangés.."
Ciao .


----------



## Justelah

matoupaschat said:


> "Les voeux que nous sommes échangés le jour de Pâques n'ont de sens que si..." o "..qu'on s'est échangés.."
> Ciao .



Merci beaucoup, matoupaschat!

Donc, "qu'on s'*est *échangés"...
Mais, si j'utilise le "nous", il n'est pas correct de dire "que nous *nous* sommes échangés"...?


----------



## matoupaschat

Oops, pardon, scusa, mi sono sbagliato , volevo scrivere "que *nous nous* sommes échangés" come tu lo hai scritto benissimo .


----------



## Justelah

Ok, merci encore!


----------

